
Show HN: CSS Stats - octosphere
https://cssstats.com/
======
mataniko
Cool tool, I'm getting no stats for scummvm.org. Our css is generated and
minified with a sass compiler, so nothing out of the ordinary.

------
jansan
Very interesting. One thing I noticed is that #fff and #ffffff are listed as
different colors. Is this on purpose?

~~~
achairapart
I think it's on purpose, same color but at least two different declarations.

